# Subwoofer Calibration help



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Guys, I will be getting my Triax soon, I have just a picked up a used laptop and Galaxy CM-140 SPL meter, I plan on downloading REW and getting a UMIK mic but until then I have to make do with what I have for calibrating the sub. I read that the test tones or pink noise from receiver is not very accurate or stable enough to use with the 140 and it is reco'd to use separate test tones to properly get my sub at least fairly calibrated until I get this REW thing worked out, I have to admit I am intimidated with using mics and software (REW). So I would appreciate any help to get my sub (Triax) up and running to as close to optimal as possible. I guess I've been spending too much time on some other forums stating that without proper measuring devices and software it is impossible to get good sound out of a sub and integrate it with the rest of my setup. Thanks for the time guys, looking forward to some of your expert advice :T
Cheers Jeff


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Test tones and SPL meter will be very helpful, it's just a little tedious running one frequency at a time and plotting graphs by hand. REW sweeps will be quicker and REW has many additional tools to guide you.

Any specific questions so far, needspeed52?


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

tesseract said:


> Test tones and SPL meter will be very helpful, it's just a little tedious running one frequency at a time and plotting graphs by hand. REW sweeps will be quicker and REW has many additional tools to guide you.
> 
> Any specific questions so far, needspeed52?


None yet Tess, but there will be soon


----------

